# 8 Point 163 3/8" Replica



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

nice work


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang that is good


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Congrats! What do you charge?


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

buckhunter1,

For the shoulder mount or the replicas?

Tim


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Replicas....


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Missouri Yeti (Jun 27, 2011)

Was looking at your website. That buck mount that is sniffing the hanging sint in the tree is AWESOME!!! You guys rock.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------

